

Three short videos on Pricing - CyrusL
http://vimeopro.com/harrisonmetalshorts/pricing

======
CyrusL
I thought this would be interesting to post here for two reasons.

First, I imagine most HNers probably analyze prices as the most rational and
analytical consumers in the world. It's good to get a reminder that the rest
of the world doesn't do that.

Second, I thought it was interesting to see a VC (Harrison Metal) put together
this kind of informational video. I would have liked them link to the
reference material underneath the videos, but still pretty cool.

